# Help with this snowblower, please.



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

My Yamaha YS624 snowblower had been giving me some headaches and (just today), my wife's aunt gave us one of their units. This one is a Noma Performance snowblower (model# 627104X8A), with a 27" mouth, and 10hp of power. There was no gas in it, and I am told that the only issue might be the belt.

After doing a little bit of researching, it seems that this SN is not nearly as current as its overall appearance (nearly new looking) would indicate. I have searched all over for a PDF manual for it but, as yet, have not been able to come up with anything.

If anyone knows where I might be able to obtain one, please share. Also, if anyone knows anything about this mower, I would appreciate any input on it.

Advanced thanks,
Nathan


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure it's "Nova" and not Noma? I found this for the Noma/Murray:
http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Murray/MURRAY-MODEL-627104X8-PARTS-LIST.pdf

sears lists parts as well:
MURRAY GAS SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 627104X8A | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

jtclays said:


> Sure it's "Nova" and not Noma? I found this for the Noma/Murray:
> http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Murray/MURRAY-MODEL-627104X8-PARTS-LIST.pdf
> 
> sears lists parts as well:
> MURRAY GAS SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 627104X8A | Sears PartsDirect


JT, you were so right. I DID have the name misspelled, and have corrected it. Thanks for that. I also thank you for the link to the SN's parts list. However, what I really need is a PDF User Guide, for it.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

JT, I JUST found the user guide that I had been searching for. Below, I will post the link, for anyone else that may be interested in having it. And, once again, I thank you for those other (parts list) links.

Here is the link for the user guide: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5opynojqva3lwr/1998 Murray Model 627104 Snow Thrower.pdf?dl=0


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job, JT.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

In theory, the Yamaha should be the better machine I think.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you run into any mechanical issues with it donyboy73 on youtube has quite a few videos with Noma/Murray machines. His stuff is excellent for play by play repairs. Wish you good luck with it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What kind of issues is your Yamaha YS624 giving you?


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

hsblowersfan said:


> What kind of issues is your Yamaha YS624 giving you?


Hi, and thanks for asking.

I had been having some hard starting issues with it, especially last winter. Then, I had to break down and buy one of those beefier, ergonomic scoop shovels, when my Yamaha gave out on me. how? Well, one morning I came out to put it to work, and the pull cord had no more than about a 6" travel, before locking up on me. An attempt to electric start it also proved problematic. It didn't make the usual engine sound, but more like a whining. 

That is why I was so happy to have been gifted with this other snow blower. It had belonged to my wife's uncle who, very recently, passed away, and her aunt gave the Noma SB to us. This thing looks brand new, except for a little bit of rusting within its auger mouth. That is why I thought it had to be much 'younger' than my Yamaha and, therefore, much easier to obtain parts for. But let me tell you what occurred with the Yamaha.

My brother helped me pick up the Noma SB, and I told him that I was going to give him my Yamaha, if he thought he'd care to tinker with it. When we arrived at my home, I proceeded to show him what was going on with my YS624. I started through the process of cranking it up and, when I got to the cord pulling stage, the Yamaha STARTED RIGHT UP as if nothing had ever even wrong with it. He didn't take it, right away and (in fact) agreed that I should, aybe, hold onto it - in light of some not too appealing info that I had read on the Noma units.

I am not very mechanically inclined, but am going to do my best to get these snow blowers (especially my Yamaha) in good working order. I'd like to start by gaining some insight as to what might have caused my Yamaha's pull cord to bind, as it did.


----------



## Motodeficient (Aug 22, 2015)

NLAlston said:


> Hi, and thanks for asking.
> 
> I had been having some hard starting issues with it, especially last winter. Then, I had to break down and buy one of those beefier, ergonomic scoop shovels, when my Yamaha gave out on me. how? Well, one morning I came out to put it to work, and the pull cord had no more than about a 6" travel, before locking up on me. An attempt to electric start it also proved problematic. It didn't make the usual engine sound, but more like a whining.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the recoil mechanism may have gotten wet from it's previous use and frozen. This has happened to me often on my old troy-bilt and some heat from a blow-drier usually frees it up in a few minutes.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Temperature also plays a role. It could be that it was so cold out that the oil you had in it was practically frozen. Are you using 5w30 or lower? HD-30 and maybe 10w30 or 10w40 would be too thick if it were cold. Synthetic is suppose to be even better, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Motodeficient said:


> Sounds like the recoil mechanism may have gotten wet from it's previous use and frozen. This has happened to me often on my old troy-bilt and some heat from a blow-drier usually frees it up in a few minutes.


It is possible that this happened, but it _*will not*_ explain why it did not sound normal when attempted to start with the electric starter. On the other hand it *will* explain why now that it is warmer it started right up (if it was frozen, it melted off).

On the hard start issue, I think it is likely a carburetor issue.

If you have the room, it is always good to have a back up blower (and alternate the use of each one, this way you know for fact that they both are in working order), unless you still want to use the shovel in case of a break down of the blower.

Yamahas are very good machines if in good working order, in my personal opinion Yamaha and Honda are the best snowblowers, and the two are my prefered brands.

If you need a service manual for the Yamaha YS624, PM me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For the YS624 oil I think spec calls for 5w30, but I'd use Mobil 1 0W30 (It states that it has warranty proteccion for 5W30 and 10W30 as well).
Synthetic oil definitely helps in very cold weather since it is stated that it (Mobil 1) can flow in -40 degrees F making the engine easier to turn and start.

That is what I use on my Keeper Honda and Yamaha blowers.

:blowerhug:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Electric starters can freeze too. Or, maybe some ice got into the flywheel or something.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Electric starters can freeze too. Or, maybe some ice got into the flywheel or something.


Good point.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Whirring is usually the bendix not engaging the flywheel, easy to oil.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What this thread needs is some pictures.


:icon-wwp:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Whirring is usually the bendix not engaging the flywheel, easy to oil.


I prefer white grease but that's a personal choice. They can also have the shaft rust so the gear doesn't extend.

One quick check you can do in the future if you ever have this happen again: pull the sparkplug and try it. If it's internal, should not make a difference. Also with the plug out, try turning the crankshaft on the belt side and see if it turns or not. If it does then suspect the recoil or starter are your issues.

Good luck.

Watch the Mona, the shifter linkage can break and it's expensive to get to and replace. I offered a friend the opportunity to have it welded but he took it to a shop and they charged him something like $200 to fix the one part.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I grease the bendix on mine with synthetic wheel bearing grease but if I were further north I'd likely switch to oil. Just a really light coat is all it needs. Too much can be as bad as too little.
I'm running Mobil 0-40 from Walmart and it does seem to allow the engines to pull start easier on those really cold days when they are in the unheated barn.
I spent a far amount of time here - > Bob Is The Oil Guy | The Internet's Number One Motor Oil Site to come up with that choice. In reality I think any synthetic is a good choice and there are times you can get the NAPA, Autozone, ... house brand on sale. I like when they have a house brand synthetic and filter on sale as I'll grab it for one of the riders and use the extra oil for a walk behind blower.
Win, win :wavetowel2:


----------

